
The mysterious origins of an uncrackable video game - augustocallejas
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190919-the-maze-puzzle-hidden-within-an-early-video-game
======
murkle
Better link with explanation (Decision matrix)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/d8bgbu/a_mysterious_m...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/d8bgbu/a_mysterious_maze_algorithm/)

------
augustocallejas
There’s further discussion about the game here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/h7yw17/til_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/h7yw17/til_about_a_maze_game_called_entombed_released_in/)

~~~
joezydeco
And here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21046371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21046371)

------
rozab
Needs a (2019) tag. The Entombed story has previously been discussed on HN
(the last time was yesterday).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23507453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23507453)

